# small town mentality



## snickerd3 (Aug 4, 2016)

WTF is up with small towns...

The library is planning on building a brand new building twice the size of the current location, with all new technology, meeting spaces, both a teen and children wings...and they found a way to accomplish it *WITHOUT* raising taxes or issuing bonds, and people are complaining not wanting the library to expand or move.

These people also are arguing against a new elementary school campus to bring the school district up to code and 2016 technology.  These attendance center schools are all in need of so much work just to bring to code, it would cost more to rehab the old buildings just to code, not adding all the needed security or handicap measures they really need.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2016)

It's because people like to complain. I think it makes them feel important.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 4, 2016)

the library will happen no matter what, but the school district is backing off the new building and now leaning toward inadequate updates


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2016)

We see the same thing here for school upgrades &amp; replacements... No one seems to fond to approve even bonds that don't raise taxes....

But I don't really see the point of libraries anymore..... Take the money and give everyone a kindle or something and be done with them...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 4, 2016)

hush you!!!  I prefer paper books and I don't like to spend $ buying them because i usually only read once.  The library allows me to read as many books as I want without having to deal with them when I am done.  

The new library will have a computer lab too, not just a computer or two it has now.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2016)

Im not a Tea Party person but libraries are like transit, everyone is forced to pay into them and only 3% of the taxbase use them.. I would vote for everyone to 86 the libraries and give everyone a small tax refund to buy your own books..  Do you not have used book stores?  My daughter buys and then sells back books to 2nd &amp; Charles and ends up only paying about a buck for the books...

we have a grand 3 story library that probably cost $10 million and its is empty pretty much anytime I am ever there, except for the occasional homeless or vagrant checking their Facebook page..


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 4, 2016)

nope no used books stores.  The library's reported avg daily headcount is over 100.  they offer preschool age activities 1-2 times a week, they have lego and minecraft clubs.  it gets used.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2016)

but what is the town population?

City of Boulder has a really nice library, it has a fake stream that runs through the entire building, but it also has hippies taking baths in it and trying to have sex in the bathrooms. its really disgusting for something they probably spent 20 million on..


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 4, 2016)

6000 people


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2016)

so 2 % use?   That sounds about right for Obamas state 

Guess that's about average, and damn that is a small town!

Kind of funny our library lets you check out the State Park Pass for up to 2 weeks. It caused quite a stir on the news as people who buy the state park pass every year were upset that people were freeloading while they have to pay..(&amp; this is in a lib town)  I think the idea was to encourage people to visit the parks and then buy a pass...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 4, 2016)

depends on how you do the math, 2% a day use it, or ~10% a week, assuming each person only visits once a week.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> they have lego and minecraft clubs.


Two of my daughter's favorite things. She would be in heaven.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 5, 2016)

I can't remember the last time I set foot in a library, but I still use their services.  My wife borrows e-books from them on her Kindle, and I use their online subscription to the Valueline investment survey (a subscription to that costs about $600/year, which I'm not about to pay).  She's borrowed a few games for the Wii from the library as well.  It's not my fault that 98% of the population is too stupid or lazy to use these services.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm an adult with a real job and responsibilities. I don't have time to play Wii..

I think they should charge the users a small fee to use their services so that those of us that are to stupid to use their services don't have to pay the full cost of it.

We have a very nice rec center built out of the General Fund, but we still have to pay a small monthly fee to use it. It also helps keep the riff raff out...Library's should be no different. Its not an essential service.(except to free loaders)


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 5, 2016)

The ironic part is she keeps borrowing those wii games, but we haven't found time to play any of them.  I wouldn't necessarily be opposed to paying a user fee either, but the people keep voting for the tax millage to support the libraries, so I won't complain.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 5, 2016)

they take like $150 in the property tax bill so I am going to use it


----------



## willsee (Aug 5, 2016)

They just built this library here in Louisville

http://www.jrarchitects.com/southwest_free_public_library_feat.html

I think they are building two more of similar ilk


----------



## Dleg (Aug 5, 2016)

I haven't used a library outside of my master's degree in 25 years or more.  But having on-line access to just about everything engineering and science-related ever written (including pricey standards) was pretty useful when I was studying for my master's.  Since then I've had library access at a lesser university and it didn't compare, but really made me realize the professional value of good library access.  It's too bad that my employers don't see it the same way, because I certainly could not afford the fees as a non-student.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 5, 2016)

People that use libraries are probably the same type of people that use a coupon at a sitdown restaurant


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 5, 2016)

Guilty on both charges (library mainly for the kids to get books). If a sitdown restaurant has a coupon to use, it's pretty dumb not to use it IMO.


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 5, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> Guilty on both charges (library mainly for the kids to get books). If a sitdown restaurant has a coupon to use, it's pretty dumb not to use it IMO.


Agreed.  We just went to the library yesterday to pick up a bunch of kids books.  I use % off and free app coupons at chain restaurants whenever they offer it too.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 5, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> People that use libraries are probably the same type of people that use a coupon at a sitdown restaurant


And proud of it!


----------



## csb (Aug 5, 2016)

I feel like we all just admitted to being old people. 

What's the soup for today?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 5, 2016)

Ugh, I forgot to take my back pill today!!! ldman:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 5, 2016)

And GET OFF MY LAWN!!  ldman:


----------



## goodal (Aug 18, 2016)

My wife is an avid coupon user and library frequenter.  There are always 5-20 library books in the house and a DVD or two.  Mostly for the kids.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 18, 2016)

Since we're on the library topic, mini-Ram has been going to a bunch of different libraries this week since they offer summer programs.  Yesterday he came home and somehow had a library book in the arts &amp; crafts bag that apparently wasn't checked out.  Guess who's going to sneakily drop that book back off at the drop off box later today?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 18, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Since we're on the library topic, mini-Ram has been going to a bunch of different libraries this week since they offer summer programs.  Yesterday he came home and somehow had a library book in the arts &amp; crafts bag that apparently wasn't checked out.  Guess who's going to sneakily drop that book back off at the drop off box later today?


that's better than the library saying you have a book overdue when you just saw said book on the shelf in the kids section


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 18, 2016)

I have no clue how he managed to get that book out without the buzzers going off.  Those buzzers practically go off if you don't hold the book at the correct angle while simultaneously walking just the right way and saying prayers to the library Gods.  I can only assume he walked around the buzzers and since he's a tiny, innocent 3-year old they figured what the hell and didn't ask him to come back in.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 18, 2016)

we don't have buzzers...you really could walk in, goes downstairs to the kids section grab books and leave the way you came without being seen.


----------



## Supe (Aug 18, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> we don't have buzzers...you really could walk in, goes downstairs to the kids section grab books and leave the way you came without being seen.


I didn't even know libraries existed that HAD buzzers.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 18, 2016)

Supe said:


> I didn't even know libraries existed that HAD buzzers.


the ones that I grew up with all had buzzers.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 18, 2016)

That's because you're shifty. Trying to sneakily read...how DARE you!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 18, 2016)

Here's another reason why I don't use libraries, it's a well-known fact that most people read books on the toilet, when you sit down on the toilet what is the body part you normally touch before reaching down to pick up the book?


----------



## thekzieg (Aug 18, 2016)

I just borrow digital books from my library...can't be overdue and I don't have to worry about gross bathroom readers. Also, I don't have to go to the actual library.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 18, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Here's another reason why I don't use libraries, it's a well-known fact that most people read books on the toilet, when you sit down on the toilet what is the body part you normally touch before reaching down to pick up the book?


not a clue???


----------



## goodal (Aug 19, 2016)

Your love handles??


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 22, 2016)

RG is still avoiding to answer the question...

in other news, it is going to suck this week getting around town.  Two sets of tracks, like 50 ft apart, separate the town basically in half.    one half is the commercial district and access to the interstate and major highway and the other half is the residential.  half the crossings closed this morning  and the rest (save 1) will close tomorrow until friday.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2016)

when I have to "go potty" I have to perform a "tuck maneuver" before I fully sit down, and then I pick up whatever magazine or book is within arms reach


----------

